# Ever freak yourself out about your car?



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone else ever do this? 

Catch a pothole going round a bend *thud*... 

humpback bridge a little too fast *thud*...

Of course, followed by a day or two of driving around like one's grandparents "checking" the steering. Only to re-convince yourself (hopefully) that it's actually fine 

Had one last night where there's a humpy bit of road nr me. Normally it's quite fun to make the car a "bit light" over it (no air or anything). Took it at the same speed, just a different line, and felt a bit more humpy than before. Pretty sure it's ok though.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sometimes. I run 40 profile tyres, a stone feels like a pothole to me mate. So when you do actually hit a hole you think the full car is bent. I had a few moment earlier in the year when the roads were particularly bad.

It's nerving due to the fact you can no longer buy parts for my car so if I bend a lower wishbone then it's £££'s to replace.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Sometimes. I run 40 profile tyres, a stone feels like a pothole to me mate. So when you do actually hit a hole you think the full car is bent. I had a few moment earlier in the year when the roads were particularly bad.
> 
> It's nerving due to the fact you can no longer buy parts for my car so if I bend a lower wishbone then it's £££'s to replace.


Jeez I can imagine. I'm on the same profile as you on the Fez (optional 17"s), and although can get replacements I wouldn't want to have to. I would be a little twitchy if they weren't making them any more. The roads are truly disgraceful these days!

Potholes cost me £280 in alloys during the life of my last car.

Also hit a kamizaze pigeon on Monday night at about 30/40mph. Think I got away with that too (it didn't). The old FK1000 and clean paint made for a true glancing blow down by the foglight/front bumper skirt thing. Wiped away the feather grease and no paint damage. Hope it hasn't stressed the fixings any. The plastics obviously have some flex to them.

Should take it steady for the rest of the week.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Slick paint = less damage! See if it works with a human.. :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Haha! Slick paint = less damage! See if it works with a human.. :lol:


Doubt it, might clean up easier though. I for one wouldn't want to try.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

McClane said:


> Anyone else ever do this?


I'm shocking at the moment, worst I've been for years. Had my previous car 10 years so knew evey little wirr, creak or thud.

Got a new one and every little noise freaks me out. Car just feels and sounds different, (I know it's supposed to) but it's going to take me months if not years to get comfortable again.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Do it all the time I drive the mrs mental lol infact I'm sure there is a knocking coming from the front left I'll need to get it looked at.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'm sitting in Seat waiting for them to tell me why the engine management light is on aswell as the EPC light coming on and my brake lights not working but the lights now work and the EPC light is off. 

Fingers crossed it's the switch at the brake pedal that's the problem!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

35" Profile here and i spend most of my driving time avoiding potholes LOL, Generally i worry about things on my cars, on the Golf i killed the battery by playing with the car to long with lights on and updating the RNS510 etc etc, after this i spent weeks convinced that the battery was no good or that i had a power drain somewhere !!???


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

When I had my MK5 Zetec-S I was driving to work one morning and I thought something was seriously wrong with car as I could hear all sorts. Turns out it was because I didn't have any music on. :lol:

I hit a big pothole in my MK6 aswell and nobody else could feel the slight wheel wobble even mechanics but a wheel was buckled, luckily the tyre survived.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Worst occasion by far for me was trundling along in the van a year or so ago and I thought I could hear a light tapping noise. Hmmmm... wossthatthen? Turned the radio down and yes there was a definite tapping, and it was getting louder  The bit of road I was on meant I couldn't pull in anywhere for about 3/4 of a mile so I had to carry on, doing about 45-50 and not only was the tapping getting louder and becoming more like a striking sound, but I had also narrowed down where it was coming from... the roof :doublesho All sorts of things rushed through my mind as to what the culprit could be, mutant Sea Gulls pecking at something up there, homeless person who'd thought the van roof would be a nice place to kip for the night and had now woken up... all sorts of not especially rational possibilities, as I couldn't figure out what the chuff it could be now banging away right above my head quite loudly. Finally I reached the safety of a lay by and jumped out, adrenalin flowing, heart pounding, only to find it was the plastic trim above the windscreen had started to peel away and was flapping about and banging on the roof, right above my head as it unfurled it's way along the screen. Poxy Vivaros  I was relieved it was nothing more serious, but also felt a right Wendy for getting in a bit of a panic  :lol:

As a general thing though, I was always listening out for odd clanks/squeaks/knocks and rattles on my bikes, and mentally examining every response of the thing in case of iminent doom or expensive repair bills. That wasn't so much paranoia to me though, just naturally listening to and feeling what was going on generally.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

with my last car.. the vxr had 19" alloys and i used to run 30 profile tyres.... the roads round here are not very nice.. covered in pot holes ect.. used to feel every bump in your spine..

this car is much better... 18" alloys.. but with a 55 profile lol..


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad it's not just me chaps. I'm definitely more perceptive to small changes than the average sort I reckon.

I'm also going out to check the PSI on my new (as of last Friday) michelin's this lunchtime.

Felt great in the warm weather, but I can't get over a bit of delay to them (could just be they're not scrubbed in fully). The man suggested 34 for the first week, but that seemed too hard to me. 32 is a little blemange-y though however.

I'm also wondering if they've made the ride a little more "crashy" too. Can't say I'm used to it. When they've felt hooked up they've been excellent mind.

*Dampdog*, I know that one. Getting my first "new" car last year made me a right worryhead. Parking it, leaving it, washing it (hence the appearance here), pot holes, stone chips... etc, etc. I was better off with an older model. The car is also ageing in (as they naturally do), but I'm paranoid/careful about damagiing it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Shaun said:


> 35" Profile here and i spend most of my driving time avoiding potholes LOL, Generally i worry about things on my cars, on the Golf i killed the battery by playing with the car to long with lights on and updating the RNS510 etc etc, after this i spent weeks convinced that the battery was no good or that i had a power drain somewhere !!???


ha you sound like me..

But if you bought a replacement it wouldnt be a cheap battery it would have to be a brand name :lol: i'm odd like that.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> ha you sound like me..
> 
> But if you bought a replacement it wouldnt be a cheap battery it would have to be a brand name :lol: i'm odd like that.


I'm the same. When I've changed anything myself on my car, I always upspec. Bosch wiper blades, bosch spark plugs... etc,etc.

I was given two choices of oil at my first service by Ford. Of course I took the "better" one. That said, MPG increased dramatically (well, 2-3 points), over and above the Ford Own brand oil I'd had put in at 7.5k as a "precaution".


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha if you step back and look at us....

we really are a sad bunch of people eh? 

I love it though :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> haha if you step back and look at us....
> 
> we really are a sad bunch of people eh?
> 
> I love it though :lol:


Haha. Maybe, maybe not. I just love cars... always have, always will.

I also like getting "the best" of anything for my budget (which is often quite strict), and knowing about anything I'm interested in. Stereos, TVs, Mountain bikes. Love doing a bit of research and knowing I'm not getting screwed over. Then knowing that stuff is well looked after.

That said, in a way I'm probably a luxury brand marketer's dream: "Oooh, feel the quality"!, I say.

I think a particular example was jumping at the opportunity to have a cricket bat made by Satchin Tendulkar's batmaker at Millichamp and hall (spent most of a work award on it). It is  amazing though. Does it have a care routine? You betcha! :lol:

Next on the car list, getting a wheel alignment done. Obviously, it's *got* to be right.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Had my car for 3 weeks - it has 18" alloys & I managed to clip a kerb (ironically in one of those traffic calming areas)... when I say clip I mean I hit the corner of it with the rear wheel with one hell of a bang!!! Went another 1/4 mile up the road then stopped to check it - I had split the tyre so £145 later got another but thankfully the alloy was undamaged!!!

I've driven through that area hundreds of times in my old pick up truck without hitting hit... buggers!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont know what size your tyres in PS3's are but iirc mine are about 34 or 35 iirc. god your making me want to go and check mine now!

once they have scrubbed in a little they do provide much better!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Had my car for 3 weeks - it has 18" alloys & I managed to clip a kerb (ironically in one of those traffic calming areas)... when I say clip I mean I hit the corner of it with the rear wheel with one hell of a bang!!! Went another 1/4 mile up the road then stopped to check it - I had split the tyre so £145 later got another but thankfully the alloy was undamaged!!!
> 
> I've driven through that area hundreds of times in my old pick up truck without hitting hit... buggers!


that is what is known as sods law :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Everytime I hear a bang or a knock I'm worried especially as BMW just quoted me £710 to supply and fit new front rear bushes and a 4 wheel alignment :doublesho


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Nahhhh, there's a road near my house with a good bump in it, you can get air on it without even breaking the speed limit. Never done my car any harm.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> Nahhhh, there's a road near my house with a good bump in it, you can get air on it without even breaking the speed limit. Never done my car any harm.


Not this one is it?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Driving to and from work is like 'It's a knock out' I'm constantly looking out for Potholes.
Sometimes when I do catch one  I feel like pressing the Nuke Codes...:devil:  The shudder is a nightmare, especially on 45 profile tyres, 
Stone chips, Speed humps, Supermarket parking, you name it.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

McClane said:


> *Dampdog*, I know that one. Getting my first "new" car last year made me a right worryhead. Parking it, leaving it, washing it (hence the appearance here), pot holes, stone chips... etc, etc. I was better off with an older model. The car is also ageing in (as they naturally do), but I'm paranoid/careful about damagiing it.


I'm shocking with my Polo, parking up while shopping, stone chips the works. I've had new years back but can't remember being this cautious. Bit sad but I always look after my car as best I can, and my other stuff. Mums with MPV's brimming with kids, they just fling the doors open full width regardless.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Im terrible i even think the tyres make a different noise everytime i go out convinsing myself that i have a puncture even though i havent and my tyres a inflated to the correct pressure


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Huzzah, it's not just me! :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> i dont know what size your tyres in PS3's are but iirc mine are about 34 or 35 iirc. god your making me want to go and check mine now!
> 
> once they have scrubbed in a little they do provide much better!


Haha, well... just been to check. Between 1.5psi down on their prior positions @ 20 deg. C.

So god knows what they'd have been this morning at nearer 10 deg. C. It was probably about 30 when they were done originally.

Now sitting at 33 fronts, 30 rears. Will see how that goes.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i always wince when i go over a pothole. i hate the crap roads around here. im always wondering what this noise and that noise is. and dont get me started on trim rattles.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a bit like that, mine has 45 profile's on it and while not mega low profile they do "allow" you fo feel a lot of the imperfections in the surface. I've had the odd trip where at the end I've got out expecting to see a wheel shaped like a 50 pence piece !


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> *35" *Profile here and i spend most of my driving time avoiding potholes LOL, Generally i worry about things on my cars, on the Golf i killed the battery by playing with the car to long with lights on and updating the RNS510 etc etc, after this i spent weeks convinced that the battery was no good or that i had a power drain somewhere !!???


:doublesho:doublesho

You swapped the scirocco for this? :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My Lupo was a nightmare, lowered 60mm and on 195/40/14 tyres describing the ride as harsh was an understatement. 

Brilliant handling but you'd cringe going over even the slightest bump, let alone drain covers or pot holes.

I recall hitting a dip in the road, the front grounded out and splintered the paint on both sides of the bumper.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I run 215/35/19 stretch tyres and slammed on coilovers - everything I hit feels TERRIBLE lol!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not so much any more but I used to always think something was wrong. Once I thought my YZF would not change into top (had no speedo), only to realise I was in top, and flat out oops.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I currently have to listen out for everything since doing an engine swap, I get out and check everythings still in one piece when I stop. 

Although I nearly sh1t a brick Monday, I had been at center parcs for the weekend. Walked up and down the car park twice and couldn't find the car where I left it. Found it in the end after thinking it could of been nicked. I forgot I had moved it. Doh!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

this happens to me all the time, used to have 40 profile runflats which i would say were as uncomfy as running through a field of cactuses in the buff. every pothole i hit i was convinced the car was broke


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my God, I thought I was the only one - thank God for DW :argie:

Any little change in the cars behaviour, I go in a bad mood, I was convinced a pot hole had damaged the suspension or bushes or knocked out the tracking. Took it to a garage for tracking checked - fine. A friend checked suspension etc and said it was fine too 

I don't like passengers either as I fear they may damage the car, especially as it's a three door with side skirts. I remember my dad knocked his shoes against them to get the snow off. I almost had a stroke - honestly, my heart raced for a minute.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No idea what I'm running on the bbs but I normally drive like a drunk person while in town avoiding anything that has £signs written on it and if I do hit a pole hole I close my eyes cuirse and pray i don't get something wrong! My mother on the other hand freaks out at the smallest thing then even once the mech has told her it's fine she has convinced herself he is a cowboy and she knows best!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Oh my God, I thought I was the only one - thank God for DW :argie:
> 
> Any little change in the cars behaviour, I go in a bad mood, I was convinced a pot hole had damaged the suspension or bushes or knocked out the tracking. Took it to a garage for tracking checked - fine. A friend checked suspension etc and said it was fine too
> 
> I don't like passengers either as I fear they may damage the car, especially as it's a three door with side skirts. I remember my dad knocked his shoes against them to get the snow off. I almost had a stroke - honestly, my heart raced for a minute.


Haha, love it. My god us people are wierd!  :thumb: :lol:



abz001 said:


> My mother on the other hand freaks out at the smallest thing then even once the mech has told her it's fine she has convinced herself he is a cowboy and she knows best!


I'm the same in a way Jen... DTA (don't trust anyone)... until you know you can. The latter part is especially true when it comes to "in warranty" or follow up work. I love the fact that when Ford overfilled the oil by over a cm on the dipstick on my new car (1st oil change, just in case) and when I checked and range back to have them take it out the bloke said "nah, that'll be fine, within tolerances mate".

**** off, it's a 6 month old car "within tolerance" isn't good enough!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm taking the MINI to have a four wheel alignment this Saturday. It's started pulling over the left and I'm convinced it's down to the pot holes. Curse's !!

It's got be my biggest pet hate. BRITAIN'S ROADS....


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

stargazer said:


> I'm taking the MINI to have a four wheel alignment this Saturday. It's started pulling over the left and I'm convinced it's down to the pot holes. Curse's !!
> 
> It's got be my biggest pet hate. BRITAIN'S ROADS....


If they're weren't straddled by some fine countryside in places... there would be few redeeming features for it as a road system.

You can't argue though... on the right evening, with the right conditions... you can't beat a good B-road blast. Until you hit a pot hole and **** yourself that is. :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My works transit does it all the time. Funny little noises, movements, not wanting to start.

It's latest one is it lost a wheel stud somewhere last night...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i hate anything that creeks makes a noise i have even stopped before now to find out where that [email protected]\$%£@ noise is coming from my GF was like what noise :lol: 

dont mention ruddy pot holes to me as McClane has highlighted there is some nice lanes nearish me for a good blast but erm certain sections are more dirttrack now than road :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Must admit I hate things not being right in the car - the golf had a rattle from the fuse box, it was fine until it went into have a fuse changed for the *** lighter.

Robs BMW was a nightmare - either things went wrong and he kept quiet knowing I would have them fixed thinking I broke it. Anti Roll links, glove box, boot lid and a few other things but for a 10+year car it drove amazing engine was like brand new  miss that car  

The A4 had a few things wrong with it just small things, but how the woman drove it before i bought it without pulling her hair out is beyond me!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I cut my hand at work today, so put a plaster on, despite still hurting, I took it off when I drove home in case the plaster scratched the steering wheel somehow :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I need a hospital with padded walls :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to be paranoid about everything, the slightest creak, or mark on the windscreen (is it a chip?) etc. and it made me worry even more about parking it in carparks and on the road.

The best thing I ever did was swap to a cheap 15 year old car! It's brilliant driving about in something with dents, scratches, steelies and bits that you can replace from eBay for a tenner! I can actually enjoy driving now without worrying about nobheads smashing my mirrors off or something. If anyone asks I just say it's rat look


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> I cut my hand at work today, so put a plaster on, despite still hurting, I took it off when I drove home in case the plaster scratched the steering wheel somehow :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> I need a hospital with padded walls :thumb:


Lol... Time for expert help... Or wooly gloves...


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I went on my way on a dark and rainy night to pick up my now wife from work. I collected her and began chatting away when all of a sudden she shouted that we'd promised to pick her colleague up and drop her home and we'd left her there in the pouring rain. With rally driver reactions I noticed a right hand turning which led to another road running parallel to the one I'd just been on. Knowing the area I knew the road would take me straight back on to the road I'd just come off. Perfect. 

With thoughts turning to her colleague walking on a miserable dark night home alone possibly hoping for my untimely death I went through the gears like an F1 driver. Little did I know the council had recently installed speed bumps and they hadn't been marked. With the water reflecting on the newly laid tarmac and no road markings the bang was enourmous followed by the ground sinking below my bonnet followed by the quickly asending tarmac and an almighty thud as the little KA hit terrafirma. 

Needless to say I spent the following few days with the music off and watching what few guages I had to make sure the KA was ok. It was but heart in mouth moment!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

asjam86 said:


> I went on my way on a dark and rainy night to pick up my now wife from work. I collected her and began chatting away when all of a sudden she shouted that we'd promised to pick her colleague up and drop her home and we'd left her there in the pouring rain. With rally driver reactions I noticed a right hand turning which led to another road running parallel to the one I'd just been on. Knowing the area I knew the road would take me straight back on to the road I'd just come off. Perfect.
> 
> With thoughts turning to her colleague walking on a miserable dark night home alone possibly hoping for my untimely death I went through the gears like an F1 driver. Little did I know the council had recently installed speed bumps and they hadn't been marked. With the water reflecting on the newly laid tarmac and no road markings the bang was enourmous followed by the ground sinking below my bonnet followed by the quickly asending tarmac and an almighty thud as the little KA hit terrafirma.
> 
> Needless to say I spent the following few days with the music off and watching what few guages I had to make sure the KA was ok. It was but heart in mouth moment!


Great anecdote, well told! :thumb: Was there any damage? Was it running steel rims? Steel FTW in these circumstances I'd guess!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I purchased a CD called RATTLEBUSTER. I've used it on my MINI and must say it worked a treat. I've been told dealerships use these CD's as well.
To quote It basically plays a few tones that induce a road vibrations so you can locate rattles and squeaks when the engine is off.

www.rattlebuster.com :thumb:


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Definitely, I rarely have music on in the car for this reason! I like to hear things in case they go wrong!

Just recently I hit a pothole and the car started making all sorts of noises, at idle, on clutch release, over bumps and under moderate braking. I thought; great, the car's on it's deathbed, but it just turned out to be a bracing bar bent underneath, touching the exhaust causing about 4 different noises. :wall:


----------

